# 1951 Schwinn Cycle Truck (U.S.P.O. DEPT) - Restoration



## blakeid (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all, This is my first post here (a big one) and I'm excited to be a part of a group with tons of knowledge!

I'm in the middle of restoring this bike as a birthday gift for a family friend who will be turning 80 soon. 1951, is the same year of he and his wife's wedding. The bike was given to him over 30 years ago from a friend in a Will. When we got to talking about the bike I offered to restore it for him to original details. I'm a photographer and graphic designer so I'm photographing the before, disassembly, rebuild and after states of the bike/parts for a photo book when it's finished.

So here's what I need help with:  I am trying to confirm the type color for the "U.S.P.O. DEPT" and the number "5" (which only appears on the drive side of the plate). The "5" had to be it's number in a fleet. From the flatbed scans I did of the plate, the type appears to be yellow. Please let me know if anyone has any information confirming the type color or anything else about the bike.

Also, there was no sign of pin striping on the frame or fork. I know some of these did not come with the rectangle tube pin striping and I think it makes sense that the U.S.P.O. DEPT. wouldn't have paid extra for the Deluxe details... right? But, I found another 51 Cycle Truck with no frame pin stripes but it had a box striping on the fork.

Below are some quick shots for reference (won't be used in book). I also included the scans of the frame sign plate, adjusted to true color to reference the original type paint colors.

http://gallery.me.com/blakeid#101023

Here are details I've recorded, feel free to correct, comment or question. Thank you!! 

Current status/done: 
Powder coating - frame, fork, saddle rails, ride-away kick stand, fenders, chain guard and basket arms. (CIP Powder Coating, Inc., Buelton, CA)

In progress:
Cad plating / galvanizing: Basket, bolt and nut hardware (some square nuts), fender brackets, hubs, spokes, kick stand bracket, Bottom bracket parts. (Joe's Plating, Santa Barbara)

Chrome (actually having Nickle plating done*stem (and stem bolt), bar, headset, bottom bracket shell, crank arms, chain ring, seat post, saddle springs, nipples. (Joe's Plating, Santa Barbara)

Special paint/detail: "U.S.P.O. DEPT" with #5, pin striping of fenders and fork. (Air Trix, Santa Barbara, CA)

Head badge - Schwinn Cycle Truck (not pictured on bike) brass with red, white, and blue fill detail. I'm painting this myself. Any recommendations on paint choices appreciated!

Details:
Rear hub - "Mattatuck U.S.A"
Front hub - "Eclipse Machine CO, Elmira NY"
Bottom bracket - "Hartford U.S.A."
Pedals - neither pedal appears to be original, I ordered replacement "Phantom SA" pedals from Memory Lane for $175!!! According to the sales guy, "the last ones I have".
Crank arms - one piece with non skip-tooth chainring.
Saddle - "Mesinger"
Grips - black
Seat collar - (not pictured) has a square nut.
Tires - original "Gillette Super Traction", thick, heavy duty tubes still hold air too!
Rims - non-tubular, very rusted but paint found inside rims is "cream", outside of rims black single pin stripe on both sides.
Frame - all black with no trace of pin striping.
Fenders - classic Schwinn pin striping is clear on fenders.
Fork - may have been replaced at some point, because there is red paint under the bad re-paint job, no trace of pin striping.
Decals - Schwinn quality decal remnants visible on seat tube and chain guard.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2011)

*My opinion*

I would not powder coat anything. Maybe the stand.

That was a mistake. IMHO


----------



## tony d. (Oct 20, 2011)

*pdyco truck*

mattituc hub is the same as new departure mod. D


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 20, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I would not powder coat anything. Maybe the stand.
> 
> That was a mistake. IMHO




I agree 100%. From a restoration standpoint, obviously nothing was powdercoated so it's completely inaccurate. Secondly, powdercoat is one of those materials where its so hard, that you can't touch it up, its extremely difficult if it ever has to be stripped so you'd better be absolutely in love with the color and it just doesn't look right. It looks almost like plastic to me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2011)

*I like the old patina....*

Cool project.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like it is going to be a killer bike and I can't wait to see it when you are finished regardless of the comments...and I am not 100% sure about the pinstripes. I have seen a number of these old postal bikes and all were painted that same basic black...and the pinstripes seem to be more prominent on the prewar bikes but would be a nice addition anyway to a resto...you might try to get in touch with Mark Smith at http://www.bunchobikes.com/ I have talked to him before and he has restored a few of these old cycle trucks and is very knowledgeable...


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 20, 2011)

And here is something else to think about...one of the coolest aspects of cycletrucks is their various uses and the way owners personalized them by painting the signboards...since the restoration is not "pure" and to be honest, the bike is fairly common, restoring it back to a postal bike is not really all that important overall to its value. That would have been maintained by keeping it original. I think since this is more of a cool gift for an old guy...find out what his particular interests are, is he a collector of anything? Was he a businessman or what was his occupation? Then make the bike a delivery bike or a factory bike for whatever he wants...does he like to take a sip or two? Make it a Jim Beam or Budweiser bike or a soda themed bike. Was he into cars? Paint "his name here" Hot Rod Shop...you get the idea...and you can still paint the PO signboard for the sake of originality but I don't think it will matter once he sees it finished...


----------



## axsepul (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard that water slide decals will not stick to powder coat so you might have to use vinyl decals which look better in my opinion!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 20, 2011)

I have seen some very high end and high dollar restorations using powdercoating with water slide decals and final clear coat so it is possible but I do not know the proper technique...hopefully some of the restorers will chime in...


----------



## blakeid (Oct 21, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> I agree 100%. From a restoration standpoint, obviously nothing was powdercoated so it's completely inaccurate. Secondly, powdercoat is one of those materials where its so hard, that you can't touch it up, its extremely difficult if it ever has to be stripped so you'd better be absolutely in love with the color and it just doesn't look right. It looks almost like plastic to me.




Thanks for your comments. I would agree with yours and Larmo63's comments if it was possible to use the exact painting process, technique, chemicals and equipment that was used to paint this bike in the Schwinn facility that day in 1951, but that's obviously not possible to achieve for any restoration. So, every single restoration is inaccurate to some degree. In my case, I wanted to match the black and details as it was seen when it was new. The choice to powder coat was based on the quality and durability possible with powder coating. The gloss is an amazing, rich black gloss with no orange peel you can get from conventional paint. And, powder coat is much more durable so there's no need to touch up chips. As far as stripping, we actually had to re-coat the rims to better match the 'cream' which was no problem at all to strip and coat again. If you have any suggestions to help with my questions in my post I'd appreciate it!


----------



## blakeid (Oct 21, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Sounds like it is going to be a killer bike and I can't wait to see it when you are finished regardless of the comments...and I am not 100% sure about the pinstripes. I have seen a number of these old postal bikes and all were painted that same basic black...and the pinstripes seem to be more prominent on the prewar bikes but would be a nice addition anyway to a resto...you might try to get in touch with Mark Smith at http://www.bunchobikes.com/ I have talked to him before and he has restored a few of these old cycle trucks and is very knowledgeable...




Thanks for your positive feedback, very helpful. It's looking really good so far. I'm leaning toward no box pinstripes on the frame, maybe just on the fork, I'll still try to confirm. Your sign suggestions are cool for sure. I've seen some fun stuff done with these bikes. I am sticking to restoring it's original look though, USPO and all. I know there were tons of these used back in the day but I've only found two photo examples online and neither were restored or had any visible details to that show what color the type on the sign was. As common as they were, I can't seem to find any of this version restored! On the decals, I just provided the detail guy with the stuff available from Memory Lane and he said they're perfect. 

I'll reach out to Mark Smith too. Coincidentally, I used to work in a Chicago bike shop who's owner is Mark Smith (not the same guy), who collects old bikes. He's got an unreal collection, wood spoked oldies and some crazy stuff. One of his bikes is in the Smithsonian.


----------



## blakeid (Oct 21, 2011)

*?*



tony d. said:


> mattituc hub is the same as new departure mod. D




Can you translate for me? Not sure what this means. Thanks!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 21, 2011)

Under your original post, you stated "Rear hub - "Mattatuck U.S.A""
Tony is just letting you know that the internals are the same as New Departure Model D in case you needed to find any parts...the New Departure description is much more popular and easier to find in searches...


----------



## blakeid (Oct 22, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Under your original post, you stated "Rear hub - "Mattatuck U.S.A""
> Tony is just letting you know that the internals are the same as New Departure Model D in case you needed to find any parts...the New Departure description is much more popular and easier to find in searches...




Right on, thanks, and thanks to Tony. The hub that was on the bike seems to be in great shape but we'll see how smooth it feels once rebuilt.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool project good luck, I really like cycle trucks they are very cool. Keep us updated with pictures .


----------

